# CPT code for repositioning of gastrostomy tube



## HEMINGWAYT (Apr 14, 2016)

Hi,
I'm looking for the cpt code for repositioning of an existing percutaneous gastrostomy tube.  The 43761 is for repositioning of a naso or or-gastric tube not percutaneous. 49450/49452/49440/49446 are all for replacement or insertion of new tube. 

In this case, there was a tube check done under fluoro, then the existing tube was pulled back 4cm.  I have the 49465 code for the tube check but what can I use for the repositioning?

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------

